# 1940 South Bend 9A



## Bailey (Sep 11, 2013)

Had been searching for an older SB9 or 10, found a 9A that was listed on this forum.
Received the machine last month and have taken it apart, stripped what paint was left and have started
repaint, cleaning and putting it back together. Bought the wicks and repair book.
Have completed the QCGB and Apron assemblies, remounted the headstock/spindle to the bed and will start on it next.
After receiving the unit I ordered the SN ID from Grizz/SB.

It is noted on the original card that the unit came without the countershaft assy. 
My guess was that it was a replacement unit or that it went to a shop with a central drive unit for multiple machines. 
Any other possibilities?
I did get a countershaft with the machine that has been added during the last 73 years.
Will post more pictures as work progresses.
Regards


----------



## GK1918 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sweet, you will love it.  We have two long beds and work em hard, they dont care.  I'll whisper this, we had never touched or replaced wicks. All I can
say, a steady 8hr day, they run cool or room temp, however, they were never laid up either or restored.  And then they get the oil can every couple
hrs, maybe thats the ticket good luck.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 12, 2013)

Pretty cool that the machine was sold through the same dealer here in the Detroit area that my heavy ten came from, Lee machinery. Be sure to post pics when you get her put back together.


----------



## Bailey (Sep 12, 2013)

GK1918 said:


> Sweet, you will love it.  We have two long beds and work em hard, they dont care.  I'll whisper this, we had never touched or replaced wicks. All I can
> say, a steady 8hr day, they run cool or room temp, however, they were never laid up either or restored.  And then they get the oil can every couple
> hrs, maybe thats the ticket good luck.



GK,
Thanks for the encouraging words.
The PO had stated that he was unsure of how long it had set, before he got it.
After getting the machine it definitely needed at least a good cleaning, most of the wicks were gone.
I don't think the machine had been taken apart in 73 years.
Taking this puppy apart has given me a better understanding of how it works.
And since it was apart I decided to give it a coat of paint and one thing leads to another.
Tonight I fit headstock with cone temporarily and mounted countershaft to see what length belt was needed.

Regards,
Bailey


----------



## Bailey (Sep 14, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Pretty cool that the machine was sold through the same dealer here in the Detroit area that my heavy ten came from, Lee machinery. Be sure to post pics when you get her put back together.



Greg,

Will do. 
But am afraid that I lack the attention to detail and thoroughness that you did on your Heavy 10.
Definitely some nice work you have done on that machine.

Have you noticed a lack of torque at low frequency on your VFD?
I have a TECO with a 3/4hp that I am considering putting on the 9A.

Is Lee Machinery still in business?
Seems the 9A spent its last 73 yrs. in MI, until last month.

I did notice that there was very little rust on the machine, once I scrubbed the bed down most of the paint 
was still there, and I am unsure of how long the machine had been idle.
Rust happens overnight here in Louisiana.

Regards,
Bailey


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 15, 2013)

Bailey said:


> Greg,
> 
> Will do.
> But am afraid that I lack the attention to detail and thoroughness that you did on your Heavy 10.
> ...


I have wondered if lee machinery was still in buisness, I have not checked into it yet. Thank you for the kind words about my 10. Would love to see your lathe and what you are doing to it. Not all lathes need to have a full restore and people may not have the time to devote to such a large project, so don't be shy, show us yours. As far as the vfd goes, I have not needed to run it a low frequency and just change speeds with the pulleys so far. I am also running the original 3/4hp motor. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Bailey (Sep 22, 2013)

The apron needed a good cleaning

- - - Updated - - -

The QCGB


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 22, 2013)

The gearbox looks pretty clean for it's age, but I agree the apron could use a cleaning. Did you get any wrenches and tooling with this lathe?


----------



## Bailey (Sep 22, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> The gearbox looks pretty clean for it's age, but I agree the apron could use a cleaning. Did you get any wrenches and tooling with this lathe?



Not much in way of tooling or acc. The chuck is a 6" Union Mfg. it took me 3 days to remove it.
I think it was put on the machine in 1940 and never taken off <g>
The faceplate has seen some use, the steady is broken at the hinge and hopefully be repaired, the Jacob chuck works and fits the TS.
The lantern style tool post has 2 Armstrong holders, straight and RH

I have to finish the compound and the machine will be ready to go.

Then the spending begins - 
AXA QCTP
Collets
HSS cutters and a few carbide
to name a few items


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 22, 2013)

Bailey said:


> Not much in way of tooling or acc. The chuck is a 6" Union Mfg. it took me 3 days to remove it.
> I think it was put on the machine in 1940 and never taken off <g>
> The faceplate has seen some use, the steady is broken at the hinge and hopefully be repaired, the Jacob chuck works and fits the TS.
> The lantern style tool post has 2 Armstrong holders, straight and RH
> ...



I have a couple of original southbend wrenches that I got from member stonehands, they where the wrong ones for my heavy 10. He sent me the correct ones and said to just give them to someone else here that could use them. If you are interested 1 is 3/8" square wrench for the saddle lock or tool post, and one cast wrenchthat may fit your tail stock clamp nut. Pm me your addy if you think you could use these.
Greg


----------



## Chuck K (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't think I would paint that machine. Clean it up and cover it with a light coat of oil and it would look great.  Just my preference.  Keep the pics coming.

Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 23, 2013)

Bailey, got your pm, wrenches will be coming at you!
Greg


----------



## Bailey (Sep 23, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Bailey, got your pm, wrenches will be coming at you!
> Greg



Thanks Greg, stonehands if helping me get some parts and I'll be sure to thank him also.


----------



## Bailey (Sep 23, 2013)

Chuck K said:


> I don't think I would paint that machine. Clean it up and cover it with a light coat of oil and it would look great.  Just my preference.  Keep the pics coming.
> 
> Chuck



Chuck,
I considered not painting but with the humidity here in SELA, the lack of paint on many areas
and since I had the machine completely apart I opted for a paint job.
If I did it again I would use a rattlecan and not have brushed it, spray dries fairly quickly but enamel with a brush took days to dry.
I have it about done with the exception of the compound and it will get a coat tomorrow night.

Bailey


----------



## Bailey (Oct 9, 2013)

A few pics of the machine after cleaning, new wicks and a coat of paint.
My main concern was to put the machine back into service and my attention to detail will never compare
to some of the fine work of other members I have seen on this forum.
Some parts were replaced, compound, new nuts for compound and cross slide, backgear, a missing gear cover.
Socket head screws replaced the slotted screws when possible.
The bed has some good nicks in it near the headstock and the high spots were removed.
Now its time to start tuning and tooling it up. 
I have got a Phase 2 QCTP import to replace the original lantern type TP and put a new 5" 3 jaw to replace the old
Union 6" that came with the machine and hope to have an old 4 jaw 6" repaired in the next few days.
Bailey


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 9, 2013)

Man she looks great! I would run that serpentine belt with the grooves down though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey (Oct 9, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Man she looks great! I would run that serpentine belt with the grooves down though. :thumbsup:



Thanks Greg,

I thought I would get a bit more surface area by inverting the belt. Haven't noticed any slippage yet and will keep your suggestion
in mind. Had a little issue with the countershaft slinging oil on the belt at first, that was my fault for over oiling. I am going to put
a fiber washer on the left side of the countershaft also.
Has been a enjoyable project and helped me appreciate the quality and workmanship of the older machines.

Bailey


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry for the delay but the wrenches should go out today, got em boxed and ready to ship.


----------



## Bailey (Oct 11, 2013)

shawn said:


> Very nice job on the lathe. I would also suggest flipping the belt, slippage can be a great thing when you accidentally leave the back gear engaged or crash something? I have the same belt and it has never slipped under cutting loads but it has saved me more than once when I engaged the back gear to hand tap a hole and then turned it on without disengaging.



Thanks Shawn,
I have had some walk in the belt and made several adjustments nothing severe but the belt still walks toward the left side of the cs and the belt on the spindle
stays in the location it is set at when I tension the belt. 
Turning the belt over to the groove side may help training also, I'll try that tomorrow nite.
I noticed that you also have a SB9, what type of dead center do you use on your tailstock?
Mine will not eject anything less than 4 1/4" in length. I thought the Shars 4 5/16" would do the trick but the taper doesn't start for the first 1.5" duh.
I don't want to say what I have done to correct this on a machinist forum but it involves JB Weld and a short steel plug on the end of my center.

Bailey

- - - Updated - - -



woodtickgreg said:


> Sorry for the delay but the wrenches should go out today, got em boxed and ready to ship.



Many thanks Greg,


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 11, 2013)

I had a similar ejection problem (although it wasn't on a 9A).  I drilled and tapped the small end 3/8"-16 and installed a short spacer with a socket head flat head screw after determining required spacer length with just the screw.

Robert D.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 12, 2013)

I shipped em, post office says you should get them on Tuesday. Look for a small flat rate box. I hope they fit.
Greg


----------



## Chuck K (Oct 12, 2013)

You made the lathe look nice.  I still liked the way it looked when you got it.  Something about that well used look that appeals to me..lol.

Chuck


----------



## Splat (Oct 13, 2013)

Helluva fine job you did, Bailey!  She looks sweet. Glad you took pix cuz she'll never look that clean again.


----------



## Bailey (Oct 13, 2013)

wa5cab said:


> I had a similar ejection problem (although it wasn't on a 9A).  I drilled and tapped the small end 3/8"-16 and installed a short spacer with a socket head flat head screw after determining required spacer length with just the screw.
> 
> Robert D.



Good idea Robert, unless I can find some MT 2 centers that are long enough, 
 I'll follow your suggestion.

Bailey

- - - Updated - - -



Chuck K said:


> You made the lathe look nice.  I still liked the way it looked when you got it.  Something about that well used look that appeals to me..lol.
> 
> Chuck



Thanks Chuck
Even an old barn looks better with some paint on it.

Bailey

- - - Updated - - -



Splat said:


> Helluva fine job you did, Bailey!  She looks sweet. Glad you took pix cuz she'll never look that clean again.



Thanks, 
You are right, I have been truing up some old chuck adapter plates that fine grit gets everywhere.

- - - Updated - - -



woodtickgreg said:


> I shipped em, post office says you should get them on Tuesday. Look for a small flat rate box. I hope they fit.
> Greg



No rush Greg, thanks again.
Looking for a 7/16"-14 square head nut for the TS, the bolt and nut on the machine were both
stripped when I got the lathe.
Grainger had them, but I don't want to buy 100 of them.
If I can't find one I'll make one.

Bailey


----------



## Flatfendershop (Oct 18, 2013)

McMaster Carr will sell you one bolt or 5000 - way friendlier than Grainger.  Give them a try if you don't have any other luck.


----------



## Bailey (Oct 19, 2013)

Flatfendershop said:


> McMaster Carr will sell you one bolt or 5000 - way friendlier than Grainger.  Give them a try if you don't have any other luck.



Thanks
Hadn't thought about M-C, have bought several items from them in the past.
After looking at several manuals of old SB9 tailstocks, it appears that the original nut was a hex and not square.
I have ordered some hex 7/8" stock and will make the nut to fit the wrench.
Bailey


----------

